# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  LES FILLES/DAMES : votre/vos acteur(s)/actrice(s) prfre(s)

## Invit

Bonjour,

Voil alors ici vous pouvez dire quel est votre actrice ou acteur prfr.
Ca peut tre dans n'importe quel genre de film.

*Les code d'thique  respecter :*

*=> Obscnit, insulte ou nuisance interdites !*

*=> Photos autorises : seulement et uniquement la tte*

Alors allons-y !

----------


## Lady

Alors tout d'abord pourquoi cette sparation fille / garon ? Pour voir si les tendances sont diffrentes je suppose ou c'tait pour pas nous choque en cas d'apparition d'actrice X sur le thread pour mec ???  ::mouarf:: 
(Remarque si une fille  fait une cole d'info en gnral elle en a vu d'autre  ::mrgreen:: )


Donc sinon pour aller sur le sujet principal.

En gnral comme je vais voir un film pour le film sans regard les acteurs qui joue dedans j'ai pas vraiment d'acteur / actrice prfre. Aprs j'avoue que j'aime bien quand les acteurs sont comment dire "agrable  regarder" mais c'est pas a qui me fera retenir leur nom.

Mais je vais dire Johnny Deep car en y rflchissant c'est l'acteur qu'il me semble difficile de remplacer par un autre dans beaucoup de ses rles.

Si je doit dire un 2eme nom je dirais Robert Downey Jr car j'avoue qu'il incarne vraiment bien Tony Stark (Fan de Marvel !!!) et je l'ai bien aim dans Sherlock holmes (faut que je regarde le 2 !!)

----------


## BenoitM

O alors il cherche a rprer les demoiselles qui frquente le site  ::salive:: 

Mais bon vu le nombre de rponse il risque d'tre un peu  ::triste::

----------


## Lady

> O alors il cherche a rprer les demoiselles qui frquente le site 
> 
> Mais bon vu le nombre de rponse il risque d'tre un peu


Bah on est quand mme plus nombreuse que quand je m'tais inscrite en 2003.

----------


## Invit

@BenoitM : mais c'est qu'il aime s'incruster chez les filles en plus  ::P: 

Et pour dmentir les rumeurs qui commencent  natre, grandissantes : non je n'ai pas fait a pour reprer des filles a n'tait pas le but : si je veux faire une rencontre je vais sur d'autres sites merci  ::mrgreen:: .

Dsol de te dcevoir BenoitM mais tout le monde n'est pas comme toi : "cherche  reprer les demoiselles qui frquentent le site" comme tu dis  :;): 

Ah les jeunes aujourd'hui... Je peux t'arranger un coup avec Eva Green si tu veux... Je la connais j'ai son portable. Je lui envoie des SMS tout en vert. Ca marche pour toi ? Bippes-moi pour confirmer.

Plus srieusement non en fait j'ai fait a comme a sans arrire pense aucune.
Le plus fort c'est que vous me demandez pourquoi alors que moi-mme je ne le sais mme pas.

Juste pour le fun rien d'autre.

Merci bonne soire et tripez bien sur vos acteurs/actrices ftiches !
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Invit

@BenoitM : Bonjour,

Mais non je plaisante tu n'est pas un obsd sexuel : c'est tout les mecs qui le sont. C'est un fait !  :;): 

Tous les mecs sauf moi bien videmment  :8-):  ::mouarf:: ... Non ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

un sujet qui drive ds le troisime post c'est fort a !! Je savais que la taverne tait propice aux drives de sujet mais ds la deuxime rponse, joli !!  ::ccool:: 
un nouveau record serait-il tabli ?
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Et en plus, pour une fois, je suis pas dedans ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> Et en plus, pour une fois, je suis pas dedans ...


Trop tard  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Trop tard


Mince, je me suis eu tout seul.
Bon, je peux dire une connerie ? Maintenant que je suis la ...
La meilleure actrice pour moi, c'est Christine Lagarde, quand elle tait ministre et nous annonait / soutenait "mordicus" que, non, la crise ne toucherait pas la France, que l'conomie tait saine et son systme bancaire aussi, etc ... quelle force de persuasion ! Quel jeu !
Pinaise, mme pas digne d'tre prsentatrice mto il y a 15 ans, celle-la...

----------


## Invit

> un sujet qui drive


Un sujet qui drive ?!  :8O: 

Moi je ne vois que des intgrales.

----------


## RomainVALERI

Bon, eh ben je vais vous parler de la thorie de l'incertitude d'Heisenberg, selon laquelle.... oh mon Dieu pauvres de nous  ::weird::

----------


## Alvaten

> Pour voir si les tendances sont diffrentes je suppose ou c'tait pour pas nous choque en cas d'apparition d'actrice X sur le thread pour mec


Alors c'est ce que que pense les demoiselle de nous ? Que notre actrice favorite est forcement Clara Morgane ? Merci les prjugs, et votre acteur prfr c'est forcement Robert Patinson ?  ::mrgreen:: 


....

Bha quoi, en mme temps un topic pour fille sur un forum de developpement c'est la cage au troll assur  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Clara Morgane (...) forum de developpement


En mettant les mots  ct on se demande bien quelle partie du corps ce forum sert  dvelopper en dehors du cerveau  :;): 

Et surtout est-ce que a marche ?

(Dsol je viens  peine de me rveiller j'ai honte  ::oops:: )

Bonne journe.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Alvaten

Avec toute la quantit de connerie qu'on crit sur la tavrne, ca doit bien developper les doigts  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Bizarre qu'y ait pas beaucoup de filles qui rpondent... ::calim2:: 
Allez la prochaine qui poste gagne une place de cin !  ::aie:: 
a fait du bien aux doigts en effet... ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Bizarre qu'y ait pas beaucoup de filles qui rpondent...
> Allez la prochaine qui poste gagne une place de cin ! 
> a fait du bien aux doigts en effet...


Lol j'ai l'impression d'tre la seule fille sur ce poste .... 

Et je peut mme pas aller au cin en ce moment pour cause de bb trop jeune ... Ou alors faut qu'on arrive  la refourguer  ses grands parents / arrire grand parents mais bon a fait un peu salot (et puis c'est pas pratique ils habitent  l'oppos du cin)

----------


## Lyche

> Lol j'ai l'impression d'tre la seule fille sur ce poste .... 
> 
> Et je peut mme pas aller au cin en ce moment pour cause de bb trop jeune ... Ou alors faut qu'on arrive  la refourguer  ses grands parents / arrire grand parents mais bon a fait un peu salot (et puis c'est pas pratique ils habitent  l'oppos du cin)


Faites des gosses  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Re,

Entre moi et ma blague vaseuse, Alvaten qui se dveloppe le doigt et Iper qui propose aux demoiselles une place de cin avec lui...
L'est beau le topic Messieurs !  ::mrgreen:: 

Va falloir arrter de fantasmer sur les tenniswomen de Rolland Garros  :;): 

(Meuh non je rigole).

Bonne journe  vous toutes et tous.
Et allez Tsonga !
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Alvaten

Tu nous ferra pas croire que tu a ouvert ce topic sans intention de lancer un norme troll  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Lol j'ai l'impression d'tre la seule fille sur ce poste ....


Pour a tu mrites un  ::ccool:: 




> lper qui propose une place de cin *avec lui*...


J'ai un certain got du risque mais quand mme...C'etait juste pour nourrir la bte... ::aie::

----------


## Invit

@Iper : Bonjour,
Je me doute que tu avais compris mais je vais le dire au cas o.
En fait je me suis mal expliqu : je voulais dire en fait : 


> Iper qui propose aux demoiselles une place de cin avec lui...


 ce qui dj te lave de tout soupon  :;): 
C'est sr que dans le contexte de la phrase (sans le rajout de "demoiselles) a pouvait prter  confusion  ::oops::  dsol je viens de modifier.
(je suis stupide mais je me soigne).

Et puis ne t'en fais pas il n'y a aucun souci avec cette histoire de place de cinma.
Je me doute bien que tu la garderas pour toi.

Sinon pour revenir au sujet j'irai bien voir le film _Avengers_ : j'aime bien les acteurs et actrices qu'il y a dedans.

Bonne semaine  toutes et  tous.
Bon cinma bons films.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## lper

> ce qui dj te lave de tout soupon


ou pas...enfin bon si je suis dmasqu c'est pas grave !  ::aie:: 
Et comme disait Tarentino : 


> Et vive le cinma !

----------


## Invit

On va jouer aux devinettes : une actrice amricaine que j'aime bien qu'on ne voit plus tellement mais qui fait toujours rgulirement des pubs pour l'Oral.

----------


## lper

> On va jouer aux devinettes : une actrice amricaine que j'aime bien qu'on ne voit plus tellement mais qui fait toujours rgulirement des pubs pour l'Oral.


Chabal ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Mais non Chabal c'est une marque de steack hach

----------


## ledisciple

> On va jouer aux devinettes : une actrice amricaine que j'aime bien qu'on ne voit plus tellement mais qui fait toujours rgulirement des pubs pour l'Oral.


andie macdowell

----------


## Invit

Oui c'est elle bravo vous avez gagn le droit de rejouer.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Mais non Chabal c'est une marque de steack * pub*


La correction s'imposait  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Par _pub_ tu entends _annonce publicitaire_ ou _pub irlandais_ ?

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Bonjour,
> 
> Par _pub_ tu entends _annonce publicitaire_ ou _pub irlandais_ ?


j'entends incitation mercatile faisant appel au cerveau reptilien et participant activement  la continuation de la destruction plantaire en cours  ::mrgreen::  you're welcome.

----------

